# I got 4 hens not laying



## easteregger (Aug 13, 2013)

I got 4 hens about 3 weeks ago they have not laid yet 2 are americana hens and the other 2 are black Mara all 4 are 1 1/2 year old what can I give them they have fresh water 3 times a day I gave them layer 10pd bag what else should I give them and how much thanks


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Time...just.._time_. This is the time of year for many birds to slow down and you just moved yours in and sometimes that stops their laying also. Double whammy.

You can relax and not have to change their water x 3 a day...that will not make one single difference in their life or health. They don't need it changed that often...once a day~ _maybe_~ _if_ they are messing it up. If they aren't messing it up, every 2-3 days are fine.

Feeding more feed won't make them lay and it can actually prevent healthy laying if they gain too much fat around their reproductive organs. Feeding regular portions is best and only enough to keep them in good condition.

Sometimes keeping chickens takes patience. 

Are they free ranging or are they confined to a coop and run?


----------



## easteregger (Aug 13, 2013)

Coop and run there house is 8x8 and there run is 20x16 I got 6 chickens in it total thanks for all the info


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Bee is correct ... This time of year the girls slow down a little and moving them put stress on some birds. Give them a little time to settle into their new home, then the eggs will follow.

Best of luck!


----------



## easteregger (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank both of y'all. For all the help and is grit good to give to them if so how much and often thanks


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Just keep a bowl of it out in the run at all times and they will use it if they need it.


----------



## easteregger (Aug 13, 2013)

I got 2 today one green and one real brown egg my son was so happy he finally got some


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Good for you!!! And now it begins...you'll have more than you can use real soon.


----------



## easteregger (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope so we eat about 10 eggs aday but would you know a good meat chicken thanks bee


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That depends on what you are wanting in a meat bird...do you want a bird that lays and also produces a meaty carcass or purely just a meat bird. 

If you want a dual purpose bird for meat AND eggs, White Rocks are the superior breed for that~excellent rate of lay, heavy meaty carcass, good feed conversion. For more meat and just good laying, but worse feed conversion, you can get Delawares.

I don't know about Buckeye rate of laying but they also are what I consider a true dual purpose bird, with a good breast and thigh on them, heavy meat carcass from all reports. 

For just meat only, I've only ever had the Cornish Rock Cross (CX) birds and were very satisfied with their incredible meat conversion if you restrict feed, free range from 2 wks of age onward, and let them grow out to an older age. That way they don't get health problems from too fast growth and high feed intake, and they have a better taste from getting to an older age.


----------

